# Change At McDonald's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

About 18 months ago McDonald's was struggling to say the least. Their new CEO has really made some changes in their restaurant menu approach and of course financially. Interesting short read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/mcdonalds-turnaround-revs-up-abroad-as-sales-top-estimates-blmg/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have heard that their switch to real butter and other restaurants have started doing the same and adding more cheese is due to the huge glut on of dairy products. Most likely making those things very cheap to buy and a good promotion at the same time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I have heard that their switch to real butter and other restaurants have started doing the same and adding more cheese is due to the huge glut on of dairy products. Most likely making those things very cheap to buy and a good promotion at the same time.


Could be....but eliminating or reducing high fructose corn syrup would not be a cost saver....but a legitimate healthy benefit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting read. I want to say its been about 4 years since I have eaten there. I do not miss it at all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Interesting read. I want to say its been about 4 years since I have eaten there. I do not miss it at all.


I agree....but here the bacon egg and cheese biscuit is excellent....but the biscuit makers here are great. But other McD's....not so much.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will take your word for it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

McDonald's food is what it is. I can choke down a quarter-pounder if I have to.

What keeps me away is the surly, mumbling, incompetent help that cannot get an order right.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You done said a mouthful rockmart......I can stand the food, but can't tolerate the service in most cases, some are better than others. I don't care for my cashier or server to have "Thug" tattooed on his/her neck.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I still like their Egg McMuffin.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Can I have a egg biscuit so that is a egg and cheese busicut with pickles.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

either a sausage biscuit for breakfast, or a big mac, don't do either often. I'f I'm gonna do breakfast on the run would much rather have on of Chic Fil A's sausage biscuits.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Although their food isn't the best I eat breakfast at McDonald's nearly every morning as that's where the old men gather for coffee and I enjoy socializing for 5 minutes or 30 if I've got time in the morning.


----------

